# Bath House, Firbeck Colliery



## smileysal (Jun 24, 2007)

Decided in a moment of madness yesterday to have a drive up to the former Firbeck Colliery, (yep, during the thunder/lightening and heavy rain ). Had set out to take pics of the winding house, workshops and the bath house. Driving up the drive turning the corner, stopped sharp, directly the opposite the winding house is the scrap yard, which was still open  so decided that was too risky so turned around and drove back down the drive to the former bath house. 

The whole of the bath house is now a burnt out wreck, so if anyone has any ideas on the areas of it, please let me know. 

Anyway, onto the pics.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 24, 2007)

and more.




































and of course, the obligitory toilet shot


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow! See what you mean about it being a burnt-out wreck. 
Like the outside shot though; it looks a lot sturdier from that.
Thanks for that.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## smileysal (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd seen the first corridor burnt out the other week, but thought the rest of the place would be ok. hmmm, boy was I wrong. grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! the chavs have had a field day by the looks of it.  

Saw two of them today, with a ladder  they were coming from the car park area of the offices. god only knows where they were going with it. (did think about asking them if there's a better way into the winding house, but then thought better of it). 

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks sal those pic's are very intresting. I hope you did'nt get to wet. I think they might need something stronger that toilet duck for that bog.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these pics. Real shame to see the state of the old Bath House 

Lb


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow - thats whats officially known as absoloutly fooked! 

Looks like it had lost most of its features during conversion although i can see some green tiling under the smoke stains in photo number 8 which is probably original.

It looks very simaler externally to a converted bathhouse we did in south wales the other month (apart from the one we did was painted a tastefull shade of pink!) - again it had been partly burnt out although it did have a couple of nice features left. I'll get some photos up at some point.

I Look forward to seeing some photos from the winding houses & powerhouse - get back over there!  
Dave


----------



## krela (Jun 25, 2007)

What is it with burnt out bathhouses? The one at Crumlin in the Valleys is burnt out too


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Jun 25, 2007)

krela said:


> What is it with burnt out bathhouses? The one at Crumlin in the Valleys is burnt out too



I think thats the one we did - had been converted into a furniture upholstry company? outside painted pink?


----------



## krela (Jun 25, 2007)

worldoftheshadows said:


> I think thats the one we did - had been converted into a furniture upholstry company? outside painted pink?



Aah yes, same place then, with the capped shaft next to it. It's due to be converted into a development of contemporary apartments in the not too distant future... no surprise there! 

There's some vaguely interesting culverts down in the valley too.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2007)

krela said:


> What is it with burnt out bathhouses? The one at Crumlin in the Valleys is burnt out too



Perhaps the bath water was too hot? 

Lb


----------



## King Al (Jun 25, 2007)

One of the miners from each of these places came back after the closing party for one last look, and after the combination of beer and extreme hot curry he was caught short with explosive consiquences... my theory any way


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2007)

King Al said:


> One of the miners from each of these places came back after the closing party for one last look, and after the combination of beer and extreme hot curry he was caught short with explosive consiquences... my theory any way




If that's the case, those poor ol' canaries wouldn't have stood a chance!!


----------



## King Al (Jun 26, 2007)

Well if thats what it did to the toilet...


----------



## smileysal (Jun 26, 2007)

As soon as the heavy rain stops off back up there to finish it off. Couldn't believe the state of it. I think theres another way into the winding house, that avoids the scrap yard a little more. they've built a huge mound across from winding house to scrap yard fence. and thats a lot higher than it was last week. but coming in from the opposite direction looks a little better. so thats the next trip. (I will get this place done if it kills me lmao).

Sorry for how long it seems to be taking to get it all sorted. :'(

 Sal


----------

